# Barking Up the Right Tree



## katemonsterxo (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Stamp (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm pretty new to this, but that just looks like a random focused location... nothing there to focus on that isn't anywhere else on the picture...


----------



## Inst!nct (Dec 2, 2009)

Stamp said:


> I'm pretty new to this, but that just looks like a random focused location... nothing there to focus on that isn't anywhere else on the picture...


It's not TOO random, in the middle of the picture kind of, actually 1/3 up the tree, but yes, no real subjectwhere you are focusing.


----------



## katemonsterxo (Dec 2, 2009)

it's just an trial of depth of field


----------



## Stamp (Dec 3, 2009)

katemonsterxo said:


> it's just an trial of depth of field



ahh.. well in that case... it looks great!!


----------



## KongKurs (Dec 4, 2009)

I like it - simple but good


----------



## katemonsterxo (Dec 4, 2009)

thank you all =)


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2009)

Some colourful lichen you have in this pic but a greater depth of field would make the shot more interesting.


----------

